# Questions from a plastisol transfer 1st timer!



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

I will be starting to advertise my website soon. I am going to go the plastisol transfer route. I started practicing today. I printed on the transfer paper and put it under the flash dryer for a couple of seconds and then I touched the ink to see if it was tacky but it was still wet so now I have a little finger print on my design but its cool I'm practicing anyway. So I leave it under the flash dryer longer and I think I cured it completely (not sure if I'm supposed to). I proceded to put the powdery stuff on the transfer. I fired up the heat press and pressed the design to the shirt. I press it for 30 secs. I start to lift the paper off and some of the design starts to come off with it so I put it back down and adjust pressure and add another 30 secs. I lift the paper and again the design starts to peel off. I added I think another 30 secs and this time the whole design transfers to the shirt. So I think maybe I was supposed to print put the powdery stuff on it then cure it (thinking powdery stuff will keep it from curing all the way so I can get the tacky feel). So I try that and press for 1 minute and the design transfered to the shirt on the first try no problem. I do not know which step is correct though and I don't know if I am supposed to cure the ink completely under the flash. Can someone help me out and point me in the right direction, please. 

Thank you.


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

whats your heat temp for your heat press


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

I set to 350 degrees


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Do not cure the ink completely - it is supposed to just flash so that it jells. The curing will occur on the heat press.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Agree with Aaron. You may be heating too long. Just add a second or two to the time where you got the fingerprint.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm going to try that.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

So far I found that I suck at plastisol transfers. The design that I heat pressed is peeling really bad. I thought it was doing to be easy! Man, was I wrong! Gotta keep trying 'till I get it right. Until then I am going to do the direct printing on the garments if and when I get an order.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Plastisol transfers take a LONG time to get right. I went through a long trial phase before getting it, and I still avoid doing them if I can.


----------

